
Facebook is the first to jump into ARM servers - dmv
http://www.semiaccurate.com/2010/08/23/facebook-first-jump-arm-servers
======
SamReidHughes
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1628356>

------
jeremyjitr
and here too <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1628780>.

